# [REF][KERNEL] ◊ The Official Kernel ßible Thread ◊ Updated →



## serendipityguy

Hello members, this thread is *NOT* limited *Specifically* to *Kernels* only.

If you have Used a *Mod *or know of a *Hack* that you want to pass on, please share it here & I will Thank, credit you and post the link here. 03/20/12

If you have *Used* a kernel worth a shout out, please PM me that Kernel Features & information such as
Name of your Sizzle
Type of Rom it supports Froyo, Ginger Bread, Ice Cream Sandwich . . or 2.2, 2.3, 2.3.6, 3.0 or 4.0
GPS MOJO POSSESSION
Didle patches
LMK tweaks
Governor Type
Customizable settings Type
init.d scripts
Battery Life
How to install
Tips and Suggestions
Link to your Sizzle, Sourceforge or Facebook Group
Please be detailed as possible so that your craft will be listed for members here at the Samsung Vibrant Development Section.

If a link goes down, please let me know via PM and I will get right to it...
If there is a Kernel that I forgot, PM and I will get right to it...
If there is one that was incorrectly listed, please PM me and I will get right to it.

*LEGEND*

*Todays or Editing Date* Color = Red
*8* *FROYO Kernels* Color = DarkOrange
*12* *GINGERBREAD KERNELS* Color = Green
*12* *CM7 KERNELS* Color = DarkTurquoise
*12* *MIUI KERNELS* Color = Tomato
*8* *CM9 KERNELS* Color = DodgerBlue
*9* *ICE CREAM SANDWICH KERNELS* Color = MediumBlue
*16* *Bookmark Section* Color = LimeGreen
*17* *Mods Section* Color = SteelBlue
*26* *File Locker Section* Color = DimGray
*8* *Tutorials* Color = Olive
*37* *Reference Library* Color = Tomato
*11* *Scripts Section* Color = Fuchsia
Legend has been updated on 060612 Cheers!


March 2012 Change Log
April 2012 Change Log
May 2012 Change Log

060212
Getting Heimdall to work on your Mac, This Tutorial / Reference was spotted by Fishman Added to the *Tutorials* Section
060612
[Kernel][ICS] Devil3_0.66 [06/06/12] - Vibrant - Beta release by DerTeufel1980 Added to the *ICE CREAM SANDWICH KERNELS* Section // Nice Documentation with this release!
[KERNELS] Moped_Ryder SGS Kernel Pack [20 Froyo/GB Kernels] by Moped_Ryder, Multiple Keylayout Fixes from the DarkyRom, Talon Kernels & for I9000 + Bullet kernels (back to stock). in the *File Locker Section* updated 060612
Fix Low Memory Notifications on the Galaxy S by naTrium added to the *Scripts Section*
Project Voodoo, Galaxy S improvements , Project Voodoo is an Open Source community effort to improve Galaxy S phones. added to the *Bookmark Section*
Anything related to Sound: features or fix requests. v10: Bass Boost by supercurio added to the *Reference Library*
060812
Battery questions Great thread started by Decepticaons added to the *Reference Library*, Got any Questions, Get your answers there.... A must read.
GAPPS a good source for the following androids models, from GOO.IM, the Premium Android Developers File Hosting added to the *File Locker Section*
CyanogenMod 6.0-1.x
2.2.0-3

CyanogenMod 9.0.x
4.0.3-4

CyanogenMod 7.1-2.x
2.3.5-7
2.3.4

CyanogenMod 7.0.x
2.3.3
2.3.2

CyanogenMod 6.0-1.x
2.2.0-3


GOO.IM, the Premium Android Developers File Hosting Added to *Bookmark Section*, If you don't have the app already, you can get it from: Google Play Store or Directly from their site : Note Great site with ample tools, apps, Roms, Stocks, Themes & Tools.
Android Authority Great Portal with loads of tutorals with installing roms of many phone types and great content. Added to *Bookmark Section*
Voodoo Color by master"supercurio" not to be confused with Project Voodoo, added on 060612, Basically Same Developer, Different Projects. Voodoo Color is a pack of high quality adjustments for Galaxy S screen. The screen technology used is Super AMOLED. Added to the *Bookmark Section*
061012
Kernel News & Updates Shared by thachosenone
Devil kernel has been Updated to devil3_0.67, with GPS fix
subZero v1.3 Build 102 (Reality_OD) - BETA with hugemem and bigmem options.

The Ultimate Android Themeing Guide by jairomeo (OP) added to the *Reference Library*
Editing APKs to match themes (Not just app icons!) by mixpix405 added to the *Reference Library*
Just a note : If you want to share an update, please post it here or PM me and I will get to it! - Thanks to thachosenone for this Update!!!


----------



## serendipityguy

*Reserved for FROYO 2.2 + 2.2.1 Kernels*

*Bali-X | Bali* By - drhonk
Bali-X 1.2GHz | Bali 1.8.8 "Extended Battery Life" [7/8/2011]
*Features:*

BLN
Voodoo lagfix
Voodoo sound v9 (fixed on 1.8.6)
Voodoo color
337MB RAM
Adjusted HZ value to improve smoothness
CIFS
TUN
no FPS cap
TinyRCU for better speed and efficiency
lowmemorykiller patch for compatibility with Tiny RCU
ext4 patch
jhash3 for smoothness and responsiveness
BFQ I/O scheduler to improve I/O throughput
Battery source mod for optimization and battery life (1.7.2)
Disabled debug and printk for performance and battery life (1.8.2)
NEW -25 UV across all freq on UV version only (1.8.5)

*NOTE: *

This kernel will only work with 2.2 and 2.2.1
Disable SetCPU if you have one installed.

*OverStock* By - cmenard
OverStock v1.x and v2.x 341MB, Voodoo Sound, Color, Lagfix, BLN[EDT]4/10/2011
Version 2.4.1

More internal stability tweaks
When set to 100-1000/Conservative or no SetCPU installed it works just like 1.x versions of OverStock
Safe to use SetCPU Screen Off profiles set to 100-400/Conservative
Voodoo Sound v7 (Make sure to grab the Voodoo Control App from the market to fully utilize this feature)
Voodoo Color
Voodoo Lagfix
CIFS
BLN (Needs neldar's BLN Control app from the market, or grab the pay version for some sweet blinking action and more)
FPS cap removed
341MB Memory
Based on KA6 T959 Source
Version 1.5.2

Added -25 UV across the entire freg range
Voodoo Sound v7 (Make sure to grab the Voodoo Control App from the market to fully utilize this feature)
Voodoo Color
Voodoo Lagfix
CIFS
BLN (Needs neldar's BLN Control app from the market, or grab the pay version for some sweet blinking action and more)
FPS cap removed
341MB Memory
Based on KA6 T959 Source
Version 1.4.3

Voodoo Sound v7 (Make sure to grab the Voodoo Control App from the market to fully utilize this feature)
Voodoo Color
Voodoo Lagfix
CIFS
BLN (Needs neldar's BLN Control app from the market, or grab the pay version for some sweet blinking action and more)
FPS cap removed
341MB Memory
Based on KA6 T959 Source

*Immortality*
Immortality v2.2 - Team Whiskey - Smartass/SpeedMOD - [8/10] added 03/29/12 By Mr. Apocalypse

Features: (NEW IN V2.2)

FPS cap completely removed (should help with you 3D gamers)
More EXT4 patches
Removed unnecessary code in patches
Some debugging removed (should help with battery life & speed)
Went back to stock voltages from v1, but still user configurable (to bring back stability)
Now available in Kernel Manager app in the market.
------------------------v2.1----------------------------------------

Retweaked HZ values, should now be as smooth and responsive as v1 was
Added Juwe's RAM optimization script into flash package
Added pieces of SpeedMOD
Fixed a few bugs in Makefiles
--------------------------v2-----------------------------------------

Voodoo Sound v10
New Skull splash screen
Compiled with optimized compiler flags (thanks drhonk)
Added "Interactive" governor
Added "Smartass" governor from DragonMODz (thanks ECOTOX)
Screen Off profiles working on 400/100 with and/or without setCPU using Smartass
Retweaked voltages table, -25UV across the board
----------------------------v1--------------------------------------------

Voodoo lagfix
Voodoo sound v9
Voodoo color
BLN = Back Light Notifications
LowMemoryKiller patch
Modified Kernel HZ value from 260 to 500....for smoothness and responsivness
TinyRCU
BFQ I/O scheduler (set to default)
CFQ removed
Battery polling values modified (an attempt at saving batt life)
JHash3 patch
EXT4 patches
Modified FPS (Increased, not removed)
333MB Ram Hack
User configurable OC/UV
Safe booting to 1ghz
Overclockable to 1.2 ghz
Avatar confirmed working with this and Bionix NextGen V2

*DragonMODz Nightly*
[2.2][1.3ghz]DragonMODz Nightly#3(Smartass/Scary/)[8/26/2011] by ECOTOX added 04/30/12

What's included

Switch to SLUB memory allocator (testing)
Minor build optimizations
Dropped Stochastic Fair Blue Net Scheduler (really only improves wifi a bit)
Redone from the ground up to clean out the kernel
CIFS Support
Dropped Clock to 1.3 on OC kernel (better battery with high speed)
More GPU clock tweaking (better stability with good performance)
Scary Gov now added and the default
No need for screen profiles! (the kernel has it handled)
Added Smartass Gov
Tweaked Kernel Voltages (lower sleep voltages)
Tweaks to Clock Calculation 
Tweaks to GPU Clock
Voodoo Lagfix 
Voodoo Color 
Voodoo Sound 
GPU OC 
ThumbEE 
BLN 
CIFS/NFS support 
TinyRCU 
Add New Freqs 
Jhash3 
FPS Cap 
Ext4 Patch 
330mb RAM 
BFQ I/O 
SLUB 
Compiler Optimized 
LowMemoryKiller Patch 
Optimized govners
Change Log *Here*
Notes: Screen off Profiles are not needed or recommended on this kernel (its got it handled =P)

*Dead Horse Reloaded*
Kernel- New Dead Horse Reloaded- 2.2 & 2.2.1 4/24 by Eugene added 05/01/12

*New for Advance Users Dead Horse Reloaded:*
To Flash, Download neldar zImage Flash Utility from the Market & place the zimage in the folder the App makes..

** LOG * Thanks = Koush / Clockworkmod for source Codec!!!*

Based on edify ( Old amend update script will no longer work ) Time to Learn People!!!
Fully Based Off CwM 3.X ( With edits by me to be 100% Functional on the Vibrant )
No SD wipe issues
Formats to a true ext4 partition regardless of movinand size without errors
Default Ext4 /system /data /dbdata /cache mounts & Format with RFS Mount Support for First time User's
To Restore RFS you will need to ODIN ( Next Build will feature RFS formatting support ) or place a Voodoo zImage on /sdcard/zImage & Flash using the in recovery zImage Utility
100% Working Internal & External Mount To PC
100% Working Internal & External Mounts for flashing .zip from SD
Superuser / busybox / tweaks / Back Light Notification supported built-in
Update zImage straight from recovery ( Must mount /sdcard first! ( This is to keep people from flashing by mistake ) Place zImage on external sd = /sdcard/zImage
Primary /sdcard is the external to avoid soft-brick issue caused by formatting with ext ( /sd-ext ) & swap Support. Swap however is not needed!

*Issues & Fixes to Come:*

Factory wipe from Android OS not working, Wipe / Factory reset from Recovery! ( Issue is Fixed when Flashing GCR3-Update6 )
Fix OS Wipe issue ( Issue is Fixed when Flashing GCR3-Update6 )
Implement RFS Formatting for those that wish to revert to stock /system /dbdata /data /cache file system
Unverified if flashing is 100% safe over voodoo, but shouldn't be an issue.

*Voltage Settings*:

{1200000, 1275, 1100, 1} Need SetCPU or any other OC Program to use!!!!
{1000000, 1250, 1100, 3}
{800000, 1175, 1100, 4}
{400000, 1025, 1100, 5}
{200000, 925, 1100, 6}
{100000, 925, 1000, 7}

*Tigers Blood *
Tigers Blood v3.22 Voodoo Lagfix, Sound, Color, BLN, OC/UV[03/31/11]

Developers Note:

As a learning experience, I decided to give kernel developing a try. Tigers Blood is the result. I wanted to make a kernel with some OC/UV capabilities, but yet stable enough for the everyday user. I took a minimalistic approach and by default, the kernel is at stock clocks and voltages and will clock to 1.2 Ghz.
Includes :

Voodoo Sound v7
Voodoo Color
Vodoo Lagfix with modified Clockwork Recovery
BLN (Neldar's free version of "BLN Control" is included - Please donate to Neldar or buy the full version in the Market if you like his work - Full version allows blinking backlights)
CIFS ("Mount Manager" in the Market will get your network drives mounted)
TinyRCU
339 MB Ram Hack
OC/UV capable to 1.2 Ghz (Stock clock and voltages out of the box)
FPS Cap Lifted (No FPS Hack Version Available)
jhash3

*Stock+Voodoo * 
stock+Voodoo stable 5.x for Vibrant by supercurio added 05/01/12

Notes from supercurio

The kind of kernel published here are only stock kernels, which means the exact same code build by Samsung for Vibrant phones.
Of course, there's a difference: Voodoo lagfix 5 stable has been injected in them, with its extensions and also ClockWorkMod recovery as default recovery.

Voodoo lagfix converts /system, /cache, /dbdata and /data to Ext4 with optimized parameters for speed but also guaranteeing data integrity.
Also, it configures the write behavior of Linux to prevent lag from happening, plus apply some memory management providing a better balance than stock settings.
Also supported: custom boot animation, init.d scripts and an improved adb shell (new!)

This kernel also installs the su binary for your convenience. Only activated once you download Superuser App from market. If you don't want to "root" your phone, skip this part.
How do choose the version?

The best version is the closest to the one of the ROM / system you run.
If you use a custom ROM instead of an official Samsung one, ask your ROM dealer which one is closer

update.zip you can flash with ClockWorkMod recovery (not 2e or 3e)


JK2+Voodoo 
JK6+Voodoo 
JL1+Voodoo 
JL4+Voodoo 
JL5+Voodoo 
KA5+Voodoo 
KA6+Voodoo 
KA7+Voodoo 
KB1+Voodoo

.tar you can flash with Odin or SGS Kernel Flasher

JK2+Voodoo 
JK6+Voodoo 
JL1+Voodoo 
JL4+Voodoo 
JL5+Voodoo 
KA5+Voodoo 
KA6+Voodoo 
KA7+Voodoo 
KB1+Voodoo

*DoW14* 
[GPL] DoW14 v1.4 344MB, Voodoo Lagfix, Sound, Color, BLN 2/21/2011 by morfic added 05/01/12

Notes from 
No frosty flakes here.


DoW14-T959 is based on Samsung KA6 T959 Sources
Sleep fix not in, treat it like a stock kernel for now until notified (Do not use profiles that exclude 800mhz)
Only flash this kernel from a "red recovery", do not flash it coming from any ULF kernel, flash a stock+voodoo kernel in-between, then flash this kernel. 
Not sure what these other kernels do, but I'm tired of hearing my kernel breaks anything due to THEIR incompatabilities.

Included:

Voodoo Sound v4 (Thanks supercurio)
Voodoo Lagfix (Thanks supercurio)
Voodoo Color (Thanks supercurio)
BLN included (Thanks neldar)
Based on T959 froyo source.
Safeboot to 1GHz for those phones that don't like OC (But 1.4 can be used with setcpu)
TUN (Tunneling/VPN support)
CIFS (Samba support)
JFS (Advanced users only, no automated use of this FS)
DoW14-T959 359MB RAM version -> No HD Video
DoW14-T959-HD v1.4 344MB RAM version -> HD Cam working | md5sum: 743ee5f1023a571260d32bd4c0fcc7f3

Best steps:

Get off your ULF kernel first, flash Stock + Voodoo in-between
You inform yourself what "OC" is and what to expect
Install Neldar's "SGS Kernel Flasher" before flashing ANY kernel.
Backup your existing kernel with his tool.
Flash Kernel through RED VOODOO recovery

Reversal:

Flash the backup you made with SGS Kernel Flasher


----------



## serendipityguy

*Reserved GINGERBREAD , MIUI or CM7 2.3.4 - 2.3.7 KERNELS*

*99 Problemz* By - Mr. Apocalypse

[CM7/MIUI]99 Problemz - ..but performance ain't one [10/27]
*Features:*

Updated to work with stable CM7 and updated MIUI and OMFGB roms
Voodoo Sound v10
Voodoo Color
CWM Recovery v5.0.2.6
BLN supported (use BLN Control app to utilize)
Safely boots to 1ghz
OCable to 1.4ghz
User configurable UV
BFQv2 scheduler(set to default)
Smartass and Smartassv2 governor option available
GPU tweaks integrated
Integrated v(r) scheduler
Integrated zram and zache 
LIPPOL94's kernel cleaning script integrated into flash package
*Notes:*

1. BLN is fully supported, use BLN Control to use BLN
2. This kernel uses the same stock voltages as the stock CM7 kernel, and boots at 1ghz. Use SetCPU or Voltage Control to OC/UV as you see fit.

*Immortality-CM* By - Mr. Apocalypse

[CM7/OMFGB/MIUI] Immortality-CM[/B]8/31]

*Features:*

Voodoo Sound v10
Voodoo Color
Safely boots to 1ghz
OCable to 1.4ghz
User configurable UV
BFQ scheduler(set to default)
Smartass governor option available
Full sound dock support
LIPPOL94's kernel cleaning script integrated into flash package
SetCPU's 400/100 screen off profile safe to use, but not recommended.
*NOTES:*

The cleaning script is integrated into the flash package, so it will clean before the kernel actually flashes, once its done and you reboot, it will take a little while longer to reboot since the dalvik-cache is wiped.
It is safe to use a screen off profile with 400/100 setting, but i do not recommend it.
The splash screen is the same skull from my froyo kernel, but it has "CM" on it. If you dont like skulls or my splash in general, plz use another kernel. And NO, i won't change or make another version of it, so plz don't ask.
My beta tester, Skitz, has reported low quad scores with this. If you are a person concerned with benchmark scores, then this isnt for you. Quads don't make the kernel, the performance does. 
Running OMFGB so i know this will work on that and regular CM7, i hear that CM7 kernels also work on MIUI, but i have not personally tested it on it.

*Platypus* By - zacharias.maladroit

[CM7/MIUI] Platypus SECURITY,VOODOO,OC/UV,nodebug

*The purpose of these kernels is extensive stability testing addressing the following sticking points:*

overall stability & functioning of the kernel and phone
call drops, missed calls, etc.
lags (suggestions for improvements are welcome)
auto-rotation, sensors, etc.
Voodoo Control Plus [any crashes ? compatibility problems ?]
working on CM7 or MIUI ?
scheduler, sound, video synchronisation & lags: Tap Tap Revenge 4 (especially at the beginning of songs)
scheduler, sound, video synchronisation and any other issues: doodle dash (while shooting & sound activated)
proper pmem memory layout & settings: proper functioning of Google Googles

On stability testing(Platypus Kernels)

Go over there and thank him - There is just volumes of info over there regarding Tweaking that Kernel.
Results & FAQ/Documentation Results: - By zacharias.maladroit
FAQ / Documentation:- By zacharias.maladroit
Overclocking / Undervolting: - By zacharias.maladroit
LED Support FAQ:  - By zacharias.maladroit
Voodoo Color settings: - By zacharias.maladroit
Screen RGB multipliers: - By zacharias.maladroit
Screen v1 gamma hack: - By zacharias.maladroit

MIUI COMPATIBLE KERNELS

*Glitch* By - sixstringsg
[KERNEL][CM7/MIUI][03/01/12] Glitch V13.1 - OC/UV - Voodoo - Glitchy Speed Updated source 04/12/12
*Overview:*

Up to 1.7GHz CPU OC with added bus/GPU OC (Thanks to morfic for the great base of work)
Undervolting using Pimp my CPU or Voltage Control
Voodoo Sound - & Voodoo Color, using VC versions 
FPS uncap (Screen running 68Hz instead of 60Hz, from 56 to 66 FPS max) from JPX source 
Various tweaks for more smoothness and reliability
LED notifications

*Bali-CM* By - drhonk
[CM7/MIUI/OMFGB] Bali-CM 2.2.2 [10/18/2011]
*Overview:*

OC/UV up to 1.4GHz (Safe boot to 1GHz) [require setCPU from market]
Voodoo Sound v10
Voodoo Color
Multiple CPU governor, smartass included (default: ondemand)
Multiple IO scheduler (default: BFQ)
LED notification support (no external app required)
CIFS support
Support SetCPU screen off 100/400 profile
Dock sound redirector support [need Galaxy Dock Sound Redirector app from market]

*Streamline* By - eugene373
VibrantMTD CM7.1 *Stable* 11/13/2011
Features:

OC/UV up to 1.4GHz (Safe boot to 1GHz) [require setCPU from market]
Voodoo Sound v10
Voodoo Color
Multiple CPU governor, smartass included (default: ondemand)
Multiple IO scheduler (default: BFQ)
LED notification support (no external app required)
CIFS support
Support SetCPU screen off 100/400 profile
Dock sound redirector support [need Galaxy Dock Sound Redirector app from market]

*I9000 vibranted vG.4.0 04.16.2012*
[kernel][ginger]I9000 vibranted vG.4.0 04.16.2012 By xcaliburinhand Updated on 04/24/12

I9000 vibranted vG.4.0 includes:

MobileAP support (aka wireless tethering)
Correct Headphone/Speaker logic
Working capacitive touchkeys
Captivate car/home dock support
Audio uses dock when available (use this app)
Wired headset support
CWM 3.0 recovery (courtesy of Chainfire)
Support for custom boot animations
The original Voodoo color and sharpness fix
Voodoo sound v10
Compilation optimizations
Call audio through dock
Voodoo lagfix
BLN support

*Bullet GB Voodoo*

Bullet GB Voodoo goodies [EDT][6/24/2011] by cmenard added 04/30/12

Bullet v6.x-voodoo includes:


Voodoo Sound v9
Voodoo Color
Voodoo Lagfix
BLN support (thanks to neldar)
CWM 2.5 (the regular red Voodoo recovery we all have come love)
339MB of memory
Smartass and Interactive CPU governors (Conservative still default at boot)
Volume keys mapped to i9000 so no changes needed in the ROM and the keys work correctly in recovery
OC with safe boot to 1ghz use SetCPU to set clock speed
GPS init.rc
Proper headphone jack routing for T959
USB dock audio should be properly routed as well
Based on xcaliberinhand's reoriented i897 JVB Kernel and supercurio's voodoo lagfix initramfs
*Notes ** Make sure to match the kernel version to the ROM version. You want to use the JVB kernel on JVB based ROMs and the JVH kernel on JVH based ROMs.
Bullet GB JVP 1.2ghz
Bullet GB JVP 1.42ghz
Bullet GB JVP 1.54ghz - This one is for you speed freaks with special phones.


*Talon SH *
Talon SH Kernel (GB 2.3.4) [KERNEL][MOD] by simone201 added 05/01/12
Included:

Based on latest Samsung Opensource Gingerbread Sources
Voodoo Lagfix and Sound v10
Voodoo Color for 2.3.4
Ported Nexus S Framebuffer
mDNIe based on Speedmod
BLN Support from Neldar
Custom Voodoo CWM 3.0.0.5
Updated to latest Jhash3
340MB RAM Free (w/ 720p)
OC/UV support up to 1.2ghz
Swap + ZRAM (compcache)
Wired Headset Support
Audio Dock Support
Battery Polling set to 60s
Set Light Sensor Polling to 1s
Sched_Autogroup v4 (per sessions)
TinyRCU (smaller memory footprint)
SIO / VR / BFQv2-r1 IO Schedulers
Tweaked Ondemand Governor
Stochastic Fair Blue (SFB) network scheduler 
Updated to latest Samsung Source
Lots of Upstream Linux/AOSP fixes
CIFS/TUN Support
*TALON SH MODS Included:* 

VR Scheduler as default
InteractiveX governor as default
Tweaked InteractiveX (for more responsiveness and battery life)
Juwe RAM Hack settings included into the kernel
Some code cleanup
ZRAM Switch feature (disabled by default)
SD Card Read-Ahead tweaks
Compiled with Linaro GCC 4.6.2 + O2 + Graphite Optimisations
Sleepfreq set to 400Mhz
ULP_FREQ set to 400Mhz
Reduced CPU Voltages for 400 and 100 Mhz steps
Reduced LCD and RAM Voltages
Screen temp set to 6900K
CWM 3.0.0.5 themed by me
SH Themed bootlogo
6 steps frequency (1Ghz step included)
Adjusted DVFS settings
Raised FPS Cap to 66
Support for 10 fingers multitouch
TCP/IP Buffers tweaks
cpu_freq_stats fixes
Conservative Governor auto insmod

*TalonMTD*
[CM7/MIUI] TalonMTD 0.0.3[OC/UV][Voodoo Color and Sound] by ytt3r added 05/02/12

*Features*

Overclock up to 1440MHz/Undervolt for all frequencies (having only 5 frequencies undervolted seems most stable)
Nexus S Framebuffer
Voodoo Color v2 (No yellow tint!)
Voodoo Sound v10
Based on Linux kernel 2.6.35.13
GPU overclock
GPU Tweaks
Bonus Governors: InteractiveX, Smartass, Conservative governor compiled as a module (not enableable yet)
Bonus Schedulers: SIO, V(R), BFQ2r1, CFQ with tweaks
Undervolted ADC and RAM
Disabled Userspace governor
Kangsterizer's LED notifications
Asynchronous I/O support
Logcat compiled as a module, must be enabled via 'logcat-on'
Lowmemorykiller tweaks by kodos96
Jhash3
RAM tweaks
Readahead tweaks
Kernel HZ set at 250
Disabled kernel printk for less overhead
KTLO (Keep the Lights On)
Samsung ARM fix
16.25 lbs. of ext4 fixes

*CM7 Kernel 2.3.4 *
CM7 Kernel 2.3.4 (Voodoo Sound v8, Color, LEDNotify, OC/UV) [05/04/2011] by theexel added 05/01/12

*Main features:*

*Voodoo Sound v8. *- Need I say more?
*Voodoo Color.* - Again, you should know this by now.
*LEDNotification.* - Not "BLN" - No app required - Use CM quiet hours for scheduling.
*Overclocking.* - 1.3Ghz max.
*UnderVolting.*
*Extra governors.* - Smartass, Interactive.
*Various tweaks. *- JPX screen timings.
*Sometimes testing stuff.* - Stuff from teamhacksung before it goes into their stable upstream.

*Changelog:*

Fixed battery info/display (Upstream) *(NEW)*
Some fixes for new recovery *(NEW)*
Upstream sync. *(NEW)*
Some fixes for new recovery. *(NEW)*
Test of new scripts.
Fixed said new scripts since test failed.
Supports GB 2.3.4 *(Upstream)*
Reviewed some code.
Removed governors: ondemand is better in their current state anyway. *(NEW)*
Allocate more memory to FIMC0 / fixes googles goggles FC. *(NEW)*
Upstream sync.
Requires latest CM7 nightly for compass, etc.
Supports bml_over_mtd at flash time.
Voodoo Sound v8.
Some touch-key tweaks.
Fixed touch key inactive on boot.
Added usb dock/audio/etc patches. (Testing - xcaliburinhand.)
Tweaked default haptic feedback intensity. (Slightly softer.)
Changes in LED handling. (Possibly fixes most remaining issues.)
You need this to control the LEDs CMParts see here to install properly (Doesn't install like a regular apk, the reason is its not really an app, it's part of CM7 with modified setting panel for LEDs)
LED on on resume has been disabled for now (keyboard woes - I think.)
Touch key: Enforce recovery routine during r/w failures (Fixes: Touch keys flash and stay off when missing a call - Possibly other weird situations.)
LED stay on when screen off as long as notifications are not deleted. (Due to popular request.)
Fixed liblight for quiet hours/LED issue.
Touch keys light up at resume for a short time. (Like Samsung ROMs)
LED notification respects CyanogenMod's 'Quiet hours' (Settings -> Cyanogen -> Sound -> Quiet hours) Setting LEDs to dim during quiet hours will disable led notifcations during those hours (So it's like BLN schedule except its using the CM feature.) - Thanks for that suggestion.
Fixed keys light time out. (I was being dumb with calls during interrupts, sorry.)
Coolya's battery experiemental tests: allow charging at higher temperature. (Like JPX), changed adc.
Added CONFIG_MODVERSIONS for Voodoo module support. (Future market app.)
Headphone fix. (Upstream issue - Means no play/pause/mic buttons, but at least you can listen to music like before.)
Added smartass - Currently doesn't go under 400mhz. (Not default and just testing.)
Stable OC at 1.3ghz, probably! (At least, 'more stable.' Report if you still crash.)
Fixed voltage table display. (No more '?' in Voltage App.)
Voodoo sound patch v6.
Higher refresh rate and timings, taken from JPX (thx morfic) - Results in 10fps boost in games and smoother scrolling elsewhere.

*Le Kernel Du Jour! *
[CM7][July 12] Le Kernel Du Jour! Build #2 by TheEscapist added 05/02/12

Notes from TheEscapist 

DELETE ALL VOLTAGE CONTROL SETTINGS, AND REMOVE BOOT SETTINGS FROM CM SETTINGS AND VOLTAGE CONTROL AND DISABLE SETCPU PROFILES BEFORE FLASHING THE LATEST UPDATE. THIS GOES FOR ALL UPDATES, INCLUDING UPDATING CM.
This is a CM7 based kernel with a 1.6 Ghz overclock, Voodoo sound and color fixes, uv support, and BLN. See the changelog for all the updates and features.

*Informations *(THESE CHANGE ON A REGULAR BASIS):


Max clock is set to 1GHz on the first boot, set the max clock in CM settings or voltage control or setCPU.
I cannot possibly stress this enough. IF YOU EXPERIENCE BUGS WHILE ON THIS KERNEL, POST HERE. Do NOT submit bug reports to the CM team, until you have flashed back to stock CM, and can verify the bug exists there too.
Use Xan's UV app to undervolt.It's in that market, search "Voltage Control".
Want to go back to stock? First, if there's any particular reason, please let me know. I love to feedback, good or bad. Then, just flash the latest official update. 
Sources --> https://github.com/TheEscapistxda/an..._samsung_aries
BLN is disabled by default. Please enable it by using the BLN control app from the market.
Its not a bug. You're not bricked. Let it boot up.

What's included :
v5.3[May 16]

Upstream initramfs/initial flash changes
Upstream change to the way battery percentage is calculated
Lots of little( irrelevant) upstream changes
Actually fixed the kernel version.
v5.2[May 12]

New(old) modem_ctl
tvout stuff
fsa switch sleep
overvolting cap
v5.1[May 6]

Lots of upstream gpio changes
Camera drivers kanged from JVB (REQUIRE THE LATEST NIGHTLY TO WORK)
03 optimizations
Switched to hardware based floating point calculations (seems to increase performace under certain loads) 
Dropped 1.6ghz to 1.55ghz 
Set default governor to conservative
New captivate/vibrant specific initramfs
v5.0[May 3]

Extend battery polling to 15s
Sched_autogroup patch (increases smoothness under heavy load)
New bootlogo
Fix setCPU crashing on screen off
Unified HZ (256) (should increase battery life, and has no adverse effect on performance)
Reunlock fps cap
v5.0b[May 4][First Vibrant supported/tested version]

Fixed touchkeys for real this time
Temporarily enabled debugging (will be disabled in the next update)
Fixed the crazy battery stats
Reenable smartass governor
Switch to the Codesourcery toolchain (should result in faster/smoother code)
Full compatibility with 2.3.4


----------



## serendipityguy

*Reserved for ICE CREAM SANDWICH or CM9 KERNELS*

*Kiss* By - Nelson

V8.2: Regular / Mirror + Touch / Mirror (04/07/2012)(Latest) Thanks to Nelson hard at work and props out to *Decepticaons* for spreading the news. Do your self a favor and register over at team-passion and stay into the now with the latest of ISC magic that *NEO* & *Nelson* are cooking up. Updated 04/11/12

ICS Kiss V4.1 (kernel)
Alt Source & Downloads Here

Added audio dock support
Made revisions to smartass2 
Voice audio through dock
Fixed BLN
Adjusted wifi for stability
OC to 1500 (Many devices will not run this high, but it's there for the adventurous. apps could close unexpectadly and your phone may freeze and rebbot. Be sure to uncheck set on boot in NSTools before trying. Use at own risk)
Governor adjustments

*Icy Glitch* By - Tk-Glitch

[CM9][24/03/12] Icy Glitch V14 - BETA - LiveOC - Voodoo - DIDLEv2 - USBhost By - Tk-Glitch Updated source 04/12/12
*Overview *:

3.1.10 linux base
LiveOC
Custom Voltage
Battery Life eXtender
DIDLE
Voodoo Sound 10
PMFAST mode for best wifi performance (different low power mode than default, using a bit more power).
USB host mode support
342MB RAM
Various tweaks for more speed and battery saving

*SubZero* By - Mr.Psycho

[KERNEL][ICS][27-Apr] subZero v1.2 Build #80 (Yars'_Revenge) - *BETA* Updated on *04/27/12 *Thanks goes to vibranturk for keeping sharing the knowledge










Based on Linux 3.1.10 / Devil v14.2 by derTeufel
CFS I/O Scheduler (default), BFS could return later
Block Schedulers: SIO (default), Deadline, Noop, CFQ, BFQ, VR
CPU Governors: SmartassV2 (default), Conservative, Performance, Lazy, Lagfree, LulzActive, Ondemand
OC support up to 1400 MHz (1000 MHz default)
Selective Live OC tweaks
BLN v9 with kernel blink support
Battery Life eXtender (BLX) support
Touchwake support
Voodoo Sound v10
CM Color and Voodoo Color versions available
Color tuning and Gamma control are ONLY supported via AOKP ROM Control and the included Modified Galaxy S Settings app (AriesParts.apk)
MIUI version reverted back to Voodoo Sound app for tuning Voodoo Color.
MDNIE (CM Color only) support
6500K color support
Forced Fast Charge support
Cleancache/Zcache/Swap support
Zram support (enable in CWM Recovery)
NO Deep Idle!
XZ kernel compression
SLQB allocator
Tiny Preempt RCU
WiFi Tethering support
GPS locks after deep sleep (must lock GPS immediately on reboot)
CWM Touch Recovery w/ custom menus and working indicator keys

*Alternative Devil * By - Mr.Psycho

Get the Kernel Here : http://www.mediafire.com/?fy8z8f3r89zk4
Read the Thread Here : [*2*ROMS][ICS][IML74K]EXperia GM1.1.1/Beta 1.0 "TouchWiz"[Port][4.0.3/4]

*Live OC*
[MOD][KERNEL] Live OC

From Ezekeel

"Thus it would be nice to have some way for the user to individually adjust the bus speed to match the overclocking capabilities of their device. Unfortunately with TEUV the bus speed has to be defined on compilation time thus the only way would be to release different versions with different bus speeds which, frankly, would be a pain in the ass. So I implemented a way to change the bus speed on-the-fly while the device is running. In contrast to TEUV not only the bus speed for the maximum frequency but for all states is increased by the same percentage (might change this later, especially for the minimum state)."

More info here 

*ImoseyON Lean* 

OC UV 
OC'd GPU support for init.d
swap support Thread

here & Download here - Credit Imoseyon

*Streamline 3.0.15-ICUP Kernel*
Streamline - Replacement Kernel

Kernel: 3..0.8 Patched to 3.0.15

Voodoo Sound
Voodoo Color ( By Default this setting is Used, Once I have source posted you can compile without & using the color tuning that is built-in on Vibrant Passion Rom )
BLN ( Working as well on missed calls )
BLD ( Due to the Codec I Kanged to make BLN works, I also had to include this as well to Turn Off back light buttons like the Nexus S. the NS is the Kanged Codec here ).
Work load Mod 4 HZ* 4.61
GPIO Sleep Fixes
Wakelock Fixes on Display ( Still has the Display issue in Battery Usage, but overall sleep is better now )
dm-cache
ZCache
ZRam
Cleancache
Swap ( Swap is only needed for parts of zram / zcache to work correctly )
Deep Sleep Edits ( Didle ) not to be confused with Deep Idle Mod
Overclocked to 1.3 at max, Default is 1Ghz on Boot
NSTools will work on this Kernel
Custom Voltage added ( I Have issue when using. results may vary )
Live OC Added ( I Have issue when using. results may vary )
Fixed Screen wake ( This is regarding waking device up, & touchscreen doesn't register & you have to hit power button & try again to unlock )
360MB Free without breaking Video / Camera
65 FPS Cap
1024 read ahead value
default readahead size a kernel parameter
limit default readahead size for small devices
svnet edits from my GB Kernel
GPS init edits to mach-aries from my GB Kernel
Read more: Here

_New Kernel_ *Bigmem Kernel* _New Kernel_
T959-Bigmem Kernel-720p.recording-playback-Adam Download is here


383Mb BigMem Ram
720p 
Recording support
CM Color support
Touch Recovery
....No Over Clock yet
If there are any users of this Kernel, *please* post your feedback on this puppy

*HEART*

News Flash, News Flash, News Flash, News Flash, News Flash

Team Passion Publishes new Kernel "HEART" V1: (04/30/2012) Go to their web site to download Link added 05/09/12


----------



## serendipityguy

*Bookmarks*


The XDA Portal Good Source for Android Headline News
Team-Passion posted by L1LK1LLERZ on 032912
Android Open Kang Project
EB-Productions
CM nightlies Vibrantmtd (Source) & CM nightlies vibrantmtd (Alt Source) CM9 //Just to put this out there - Not CM7
Sam Mobile leaks and cherries from the source
Android Architecture from the Source Dev info, Great source
Samsung Updates
SlimICS is a custom rom created by Krarvind & Based on Android Open Standard Program (AOSP) added 030812
_What is Android_ ? - The Android Developers Guide added 04/26/12
Building Kernels Android Open Source Project - added 04/26/12
Download the Android SDK for Windows, Mac OS X (intel) & Linux (i386) added 04/26/12
Rootzwiki "The Other Forum" added 04/27/12

*Mods*

quick GPS lock in CM7
Faster Data Speed and Better Signal Tweak
[mod/source] Show full kernel version & add "mod" version to settings
Recovery 3e modified to work like recovery 2e - Updated 01/23/2011 By - untermensch
Inverted ICS Contacts, Calculator, Google Play by lazyb421 added 03/28/12
[KERNEL PATCH] Force AC (fast) Charging something for the Dev only by chad0989 on 03/30/12
Batteries & Mods For Various "Flavors" of Ice Cream Sandwich
*Currently supported:*
ICSSGS/Onecosmic - RC4.1/RC4.2 (deodexed battery mods only)
ICS Passion - v13, v13.1 (stock battery only)
Ice Cream Zenwich - RC1.3 (power control only)
CM9 - Build 16, 17

[MOD][KERNEL] Battery Life eXtender (BLX) by Ezekeel added 03/25/12
Anything related to Sound: features or fix requests. v10: Bass Boost by supercurio added 03/25/12 
Moshiach Tweaks [All In One] 3/27/2012 by jellette added 03/28/12
Beats Audio
My Famous GPS Tweaks
My Media Scanner Binaries - SD Card scanned in 3 seconds!
Wifi Tweaks
Everything you need to get that Vibrant running and sounding great. It contains the following tweaks, for 2.2.1 and below (Probably great for Gingerbread too but not tested on ICS - if someone wants to test on ICS and let me how it goes, that would be great)

GPS fix files for ICS roms by Globespy added 04/06/2012
Beats Audio Port Added provided by RockoDev added 030912 Updated 03/17/12
Transparent Power Control Widgets For Ice Cream Sandwich Roms & Battery Mods for Ice Cream Sandwich Roms by mr_psycho added 04/22/12
[MOD] MutePatcher 1.1 (FIXES MUTE/UNMUTE) by FaultException added on 04/26/12
[MOD][PORT]Search key to ICS recent apps for ICS Passion by bobshute added 04/26/12
Minor Tweak enabling FFC support in CM7 for Vibrant by 30000 added 05/04/12
(MOD) FFC Development Clean Thread by orells added 05/04/12

*File Locker*

[BOOTLOADERS]CUSTOM Gingerbread Bootloaders for Vibrant - UPDATED [22/06/11]
Latest Google Apps for CM7 & CM9 
Heimdall v1.3.x.
[BOOTLOADERS]CUSTOM Gingerbread Bootloaders for Vibrant - UPDATED [22/06/11]
Busybox-1.19.4-CM9 CWM - shared by dark79 _added 03/21/12_
Latest GAPPS here By mr_psycho added 03/25/12
 Gapps updated Again 04-22 informed by by vibranturk on 04/26/12
[APP] WiFi Calling & ICS Font for 2.2 roms over at [ROM] Bionix-V FishmanMod Final 3 - More Butter, More Flavor! - 03/26/12 by fishman0919 added 04/06/12
[PROGRAM] AIO Vibrant Toolbox 2.5 *Beginners Start Here* Also for advanced users by bay_wolf added 04/08/12
Latest Version/Google Apps & Here added 030912
Cyanogemod Nightly [vibrantmtd] added 030912
Update me (for rom makers) by acquariusoft  added 04/09/12
One Click Unlock / All Models (Mac & PC) posted by Bowsa2511 added 04/11/12
[TOOL] [DEV] Public XML Helper - 6/12/11 by Romanbb added 04/11/12
Chainfire3D Chainfire - 3d App at the market. Intermediary OpenGL driver. What does that mean? It means that Chainfire3D sits between your apps and the graphics drivers, and can intercept and/or change commands between the two. It has some built-in functions, and can be further extended with plugins to provide extra functionality. Added 04/14/12
Busybox for android - added 04/26/12
[KERNELS] Moped_Ryder SGS Kernel Pack [20 Froyo/GB Kernels] by Moped_Ryder added 04/30/12
[ICS]4.0.3 RC4.2 Unkanged/stock +wifi calling kernel &wifi files (testing only) by Jamerzrocks  added 04/30/12
[CM7][GPS][Tasker] Enable/Disable GPS Driver Widget by strictlyrude27 added 05/04/12
[APP][Update] SGS kernel flasher v1.6.2 - flash a kernel within android by neldar Great App that can also be found in the market, added 05/06/12
HashTab / *MD5 is the coolest thing ever posted here by Moped_Ryder, added 05/11/12
Google Play Updated To Version 3.5.19 by news from David Beren Grab the APK over here at the TmoNews portal, the Unofficial T-mobile Blog, More info on Features Here added 051312

*Tutorials*

Tutorial: get a Logcat by AOKP added 05/09/12
How to Root Galaxy Vibrant by Team Passion  added 05/09/12
How to use Odin for Vibrant by Team Passion  added 05/09/12
How to install bootloaders for vibrant by Team Passion  added 05/09/12 
How to do a 'Squeaky Clean' install  by Team Passion  added 05/09/12


*Reference*


[MODEMS][CWM] ICS MODEMS By - scrizz
[MODEMS]!!!SAMSUNG!!! CWM and ODIN flashable - 4/15/2011 TAX UPDATE!!!! By - scrizz
[MODEMS][CM 7.1] cyanogenmod 7.1/MIUI CWM flashable radio/modems - 6/4/2011 By - scrizz
[KERNELS][CWM] Nelson's Kernels for Neobuddys ICS ROMS [3-27-12] by closedcircuit added 03/31/12
Super Build.Prop Tweaks :-D |Updated 10/30/11| from Master&Slave™
How to add Reboot to power menu (updated 10/21/2010) by untermensch 04/05/31
You Want Better Battery Life:Read This by Woodrube added 04/09/12
Did you know you already have built in keyboard themes on ICS? Now you do. by joe.kerwin added 04/09/12
** [GUIDE] FIX AND RESCUE YOUR VIBRICK + ODIN SUPPORT! N00b Friendly ** by draikz added 04/09/12
Remap hardware button to ICS recent apps by evilisto added 04/09/12
HOW TO TEST 911 - by FaultException - Very Handy added 04/22/12
[GUIDE] ICS Style 'Settings.apk' - Make it yourself !! !! by balamu96m added 04/23/12
Kernel Governors, Modules, I/O Schedulers, CPU Tweaks, AIO App Configs by droidphile added 04/23/12 *Great Content & Documented very well*
Dual Booting by droidphile Added 04/23/12
[Guide] Encryption Unsuccessful - Reset Android [ICS Issue] Shared by vibranturk on 04/26/12
Running the Android SDK on Mac OS 10.6 Snow Leopard added on 04/26/12
Installing Android 2.0 SDK on a Mac - added on 04/26/12
Working With The Android Source Code - added 04/26/12
Javadoc package index - These are the Android APIs. - added 04/26/12
Some Very Valuable SDK Tools - added 04/26/12
Adding and updating packages in your Android SDK - added 04/26/12
Application Fundamentals - A Developers Guide - added 04/26/12
How to Sign Android APK or Zip Files shared by xriderx66 on 04/30/12
(roms links), (kernel links) (cwm recovery), (guides), (terminology), (must read) by dhlalit11 **_Some Great Knowledge posted their_ added 04/30/12
QR code at Wikipedia, Great Topic for anyone in the Android File Game, great *Reference Library* material - More to come in the near future. Added 05/06/12
Android version historyadded 050912
Learning something about governers - Great reference by dhlalit11 added 051312
I9000 GB Rom Porting Guide by Moped_Ryder, this is not a step for step tutorial, Moped_Ryder has laid the path and gathered the reference, links & knowledge base to assemble this great reference material for anyone with the skill sets and the willingness to learn being able to jump in to pick up some great android experience of creating roms of the I9000 GB port. Added 051312

*Scripts*

[SCRIPTS] Scripts Collection and Discussion for Vibrant - By *Neo*
*What Scripts are included*:
strict minfree handler tweak
internet speed tweaks
vm management tweaks
misc kernel tweaks
battery tweaks
EXT4 tweaks (greatly increase I/O) (needs /system, /cache, /data partitions formatted to EXT4) --> Don't use on MIUI/CM7
Defrags database files
Remove logger
microSD card speed tweak
Loopy Smoothness tweak
*****'s Zipalign
Juwe's Ram Booster Script

Kernel Cleaning Script posted by amandadam
Ultimate Cleaning Script over at GPS fix files for ICS roms Thread by Globespy added 04/06/12
*V6 SUPERCHARGE "BIG PROPS TO ZEPPELINROX" FOR THESE AWESOME SCRIPTS!!* 
Faster Than A Speeding Bullet!The-=V6 SuperCharger=-Lag & Redraw Fix! by zeppelinrox added on 04/09/12
V6 SUPERCHARGE LINKS
Refer also to post 1125 here
V6 Supercharge Tutorial Captivate Forum

WiwiPouPou's SYSTEM CLEANER SCRIPT by WiwiPouPou added 04/11/12
Ultimate Kernel Cleaning Script - 1.0 by lippol94 added 04/11/12 Noted that link was down and a PM was sent on 04/27/12 Thanks out to krntehknik303
[SCRIPT][CM7/9] /datadata/ low storage notification lagless fix - init.d script by naTrium added 04/23/12


----------



## serendipityguy

REserved 5


----------



## serendipityguy

REserved 6


----------



## serendipityguy

03/15/12 Thread created
03/16/12 Thread Updated to add Cm7 platipus, Gingerbread & Miui guide. Corrected Developers with ISC KISS 4.1 Kernel Nelson, Formatting and style of this thread. 
03/17/12 Updated formatting and addresses correct cookers per rom & corrected links to their craft. Removed Redundancy for flow control. 
03/19/12 Updated to add Alternative Devil for the ICS roms & Added subZero Kernel v1.0.1 Build 26 by one of our Senior Kernel Chiefs mr_psycho himself!
03/20/12 Updated to add *Mods & File Locker* section - to pick up where The Official Vibrant Bible Thread left off, Added both Version of KISS 5. (CWR & Touch Recovery).
03/21/12 Busybox-1.19.4-CM9 CWM to the *Mods & File Locker* section - shared by dark79
03/22/12 Updated to add the Updated Kiss kernel to Version 5.1 by Nelson who has two kernel types that can be downloaded here, read the info in the ICS section below for Kernels.
03/23/12 A quick note pointed out by mainecrab regarding the installation of subZero Kernel HERE by mr_psycho
03/25/12 
subZero kernel build 34 is out! Latest GAPPS here posted in the *Mods & File Locker* Section Both by mr_psycho
Unique kernel LIVE OC & [MOD][KERNEL] Battery Life eXtender (BLX) by Ezekeel added to the *Mods & File Locker* section with More info here 
Anything related to Sound: features or fix requests. v10: Bass Boost by supercurio
ImoseyON Lean Kernel OC / UV with OC'd GPU support for init.d and swap support - Credit Imoseyon

03/28/12 
 [TWEAK] Moshiach Tweaks [All In One] 3/27/2012 for 2.2 roms by jellette
Inverted ICS Contacts, Calculator, Google Play by lazyb421 in the *Mods & File Locker* section.

03/29/12 
Kiss v6.4 and and test versions 6.5 and 6.5.2 on team-passion.com Thanks to Nelson hard at work and props out to Decepticaons for spreading the news. Do your self a favor and register over at team-passion and stay into the now with the latest of ISC magic that NEO & Nelson are cooking up
Immortality v2.2 - Team Whiskey - Smartass/SpeedMOD - [8/10] added 03/29/12 By Mr. Apocalypse & link shared by Stevethegreat

03/30/12 
[KERNEL PATCH] Force AC (fast) Charging something for the Dev only by chad0989 over at the *Mods & File Locker* section.
Added *Bookmark* & *Reference*: Super Build.Prop Tweaks :-D |Updated 10/30/11| from Master&Slave™ 

03/31/12[REF][KERNELS][CWM] Nelson's Kernels for Neobuddys ICS ROMS [3-27-12] by closedcircuit also added the *Reference* section.


----------



## serendipityguy

04/05/12 added [REF] How to add Reboot to power menu (updated 10/21/2010) to the *Reference* section by untermensch
04/06/12 
[APP] WiFi Calling & ICS Font for 2.2 roms over at *Mods & File Locker*
[ROM]Bionix-V FishmanMod Final 3 - More Butter, More Flavor! - 03/26/12 by fishman0919 added 04/06/12
GPS fix files for ICS roms by Globespy look at the *Mods & File Locker* section below. 

04/07/12 
[kernel][ginger] I9000 vibranted vG.3.1 12.14.2011 By xcaliburinhand & I want to personally thank 
xriderx66 for suggesting to oka1 that The Kernel Bible Thread be sticky ; 
subZero Kernel Build 61 is Out - // thanks to davidisflash for the updated news

04/08/12 
[PROGRAM] AIO Vibrant Toolbox 2.5 *Beginners Start Here* Also for advanced users by bay_wolf in the *Mods & File Locker* section; 
SlimICS SlimICS is a custom rom created by Krarvind & Based on Android Open Standard Program (AOSP)

04/09/12 
Latest Version/Google Apps & HERE
Cyanogemod Nightly [vibrantmtd]
Beats Audio Port Added provided by RockoDev over at the *Mods & File Locker* section
[How to] --->You Want Better Battery [URL=Life:::Read]Life:::Read This[/URL] to *Reference* section by Woodrube 
Did you know you already have built in keyboard themes on ICS? Now you do. by joe.kerwin 
** [GUIDE] FIX AND RESCUE YOUR VIBRICK + ODIN SUPPORT! N00b Friendly ** by draikz added to the *Reference* Section. 
[APP][DEV] Update me (for rom makers) by acquariusoft  added to the Mod & File Locker
[HOWTO] Remap hardware button to ICS recent apps by evilisto added to the *Reference* section
[Script-U9RC8.1]Faster Than A Speeding Bullet!The-=V6 SuperCharger=-Lag & Redraw Fix! by zeppelinrox

04/11/12 
Kiss Kernel Updated 04/11/12 to Version 8.2 Via the *Bookmark* section of Team Passion here Or Via the ICS kernel section below. 
Streamline 3.0.15-ICUP Kernel to the ICS section below from Eugene, The Seasoned developer who has provided GPS for Gingerbread as well. 
3 links of V6 SUPERCHARGE LINKS to the *Script* area - V6 SUPERCHARGE LINKS
Refer also to post 1125 here, V6 Supercharge Tutorial Captivate Forum Please Visit jcc332006 here and thank him for the links. 
[PROGRAM]One Click Unlock / All Models (Mac & PC) posted by Bowsa2511 
WiwiPouPou's SYSTEM CLEANER SCRIPT by WiwiPouPou added to the *Script* section
[TOOL] [DEV] Public XML Helper - 6/12/11 by Romanbb added to the *Mods & File Locker* section.

04/12/12 
Updated Glitch Source version for both GINGERBREAD or CM7 KERNELS & The ICE CREAM SANDWICH or CM9 KERNELS - Better Version Control. 
House cleaning in *Bookmark* section, to clarify the CM nightly version to CM9. 
Updated [kernel][ginger] I9000 vibranted vG.3.2 04.11.2012 - for version control
If I missed something, please let me know and I will get right to it! 

04/14/12 
Chainfire3D Chainfire - 3d App at the*Mods & File Locker* section 
Intermediary OpenGL driver added to the *Mods & File Locker* section 

04/18/12 subZero v1.1 Build 70 (Extra_Ordinary) - BETA Updated on 041812 Thanks goes to *davidisflash* for keeping us in the loop
04/22/12 
HOW TO TEST 911 - by FaultException - Very Handy - Added to the *Reference* Section
Transparent Power Control Widgets For Ice Cream Sandwich Roms 
Battery Mods for Ice Cream Sandwich Roms by mr_psycho added to the *Mods & File Locker* section.

04/23/12 
[SCRIPT][CM7/9] /datadata/ low storage notification lagless fix - init.d script by naTrium Added to *Script* section 
[GUIDE] ICS Style 'Settings.apk' - Make it yourself !! !! by balamu96m added to the *Reference* section
[REF][TWEAKS] Kernel Governors, Modules, I/O Schedulers, CPU Tweaks, AIO App Configs 
Dual Booting by droidphile added to the *Reference* Section
04/24/12 [kernel][ginger]I9000 vibranted vG.4.0 04.16.2012 By xcaliburinhand Updated 

04/26/12 
subZero v1.2 Build 75 (Yars'_Revenge) - BETA Updated Thanks goes to vibranturk for keeping sharing the knowledge;
[Guide] Encryption Unsuccessful - Reset Android [ICS Issue] Shared by vibranturk Posted in the *Reference* Section,
Gapps updated Again 04-22 informed by by vibranturk posted in the *Mods & File Locker* section; 
[MOD] MutePatcher 1.1 (FIXES MUTE/UNMUTE) by FaultException Please go and thank him here Link shared once again by vibranturk; 
_New Kernel_ *Bigmem Kernel* in the ICS kernel section & this was passed on "once again" by vibranturk; 
[MOD][PORT]Search key to ICS recent apps for ICS Passion by bobshute added to the *Mods & File Locker* section. 
Added some developers resources in the *Mods & File Locker*, *Bookmark* & *Reference* Sections

04/27/12
Bookmarks Rootzwiki "The Other Forum" added to the *Bookmark* section.
About Links *Bookmark*, *Mods & File Locker*, *Reference* or *Script* go down, please let the owner of those files know. I tend to link to the thread & Not the files. Linking to the thread is a lot easier for me because I am not the owner of the scripts, mods, knowledge base of reference, kernels or the roms themselves. I am just a member who is maintaining this knowledge pool for others to benefit from. I do this for you asking nothing in return. So when a link goes down, please PM the owner of that file or thread at the source of the link, because I can not host and locate each and every file linked in this thread. Cheers!

04/28/12
Updated the Ultimate Kernel Cleaner Script This link was provided by RaymondPJR and this link was researched and repaired by vibranturk: This was added to the *Script* section.
Wanted to take a few minutes to acknowledge the members here on the teamwork that it takes to keep a thread of this magnitude like this alive. There is just no way that this could be done without the help of the XDA members, thanks to *Everyone*!

04/30/12
[KERNELS] Moped_Ryder SGS Kernel Pack [20 Froyo/GB Kernels] by Moped_Ryder added to the *Mods & File Locker*, go and check it out & thank Moped_Ryder - Great features & for all the right reasons.
04/*30*/1968 My Birthday 
How to Sign Android APK or Zip Files shared by xriderx66 added the *Reference* section.
(roms links), (kernel links) (cwm recovery), (guides), (terminology), (must read) added to the *Reference* section by dhlalit11 **_Some Great Knowledge posted their_
[ICS]4.0.3 RC4.2 Unkanged/stock +wifi calling kernel &wifi files (testing only) by Jamerzrocks  added to the *Mods & File Locker*
[KERNEL]Bullet GB Voodoo goodies [EDT][6/24/2011] by cmenard and [Kernel][2.2][1.3ghz]DragonMODz Nightly#3(Smartass/Scary/)[8/26/2011][1:40pm] by ECOTOX & information shared by vibranturk added to respected Kernel sections.


----------



## serendipityguy

[*]05/01/12 

Added the *LEGEND* & will start cleaning house, moving last months date logs to create a change log and will make the reference of the Bible user friendly. If anyone has any suggestions, please dont be shy. All feedback will be thanked and valued. The X11 color names were found here
Moped_Ryder Just opened the pandora box of kernels when he dropped [KERNELS] Moped_Ryder SGS Kernel Pack [20 Froyo/GB Kernels], Please go over there and thank him. Here because he has been very generous. 
Kernel- New Dead Horse Reloaded- 2.2 & 2.2.1 by Eugene, Tigers Blood by Sym_Link's added to the *FROYO Kernels* Section & Talon SH Kernel (GB 2.3.4) [KERNEL][MOD] by simone201 to the *GINGERBREAD KERNELS* Section , first of *many* Kernels to be added thanks to Moped_Ryder. 
added JAC XMOD by justanothercrowd added to *FROYO Kernels*
[*]05/02/12

Froyal Kernels [GPL] DoW14 v1.4 344MB, Voodoo Lagfix, Sound, Color, BLN 2/21/2011 by morfic 
CM7 Kernels [CM7/MIUI] TalonMTD 0.0.3[OC/UV][Voodoo Color and Sound] by ytt3r, CM7 Kernel 2.3.4 (Voodoo Sound v8, Color, LEDNotify, OC/UV) [05/04/2011] by theexel , [CM7][July 12] Le Kernel Du Jour! Build #2 by TheEscapist added
Edited The Legend to show the content of *#_of_Kernels* that are indexed.
Now that we have a functional Legend, will need to separate the mods from the file locker links and do more house cleaning. 
If anyone has any suggestion please chime in and post them. This Cleaning will take place this Sunday Perhaps....
05/04/12 

[CM7][GPS][Tasker] Enable/Disable GPS Driver Widget by strictlyrude27 added to the File Locker
Separated the *Mod* from the *File Locker* and assigned each category Accordantly, what a tangle web. 
If there are any broken links or something was assigned incorrectly to the wrong category, please chime in and tell me what a sloppy job that I am doing, alright! 
Minor Tweak enabling FFC support in CM7 for Vibrant by 30000 added to the *Mod* Section 
(MOD) FFC Development Clean Thread by orells added to the *Mod* Section 
05/06/12 

[APP][Update] SGS kernel flasher v1.6.2 - flash a kernel within android by neldar Great App that can also be found in the market, added to the *File Locker Section*
QR code at Wikipedia, Great Topic for anyone in the Android File Game, great *Reference Library* material - More to come in the near future. 
05/09/12

News Flash, Nelson of Team Passion Publishes new Kernel Heart, this new kernel address the 911 functionality and it is suggested that you drop the kiss kernel to switch over to Heart kernel. Go to their web site to download Link added to the *ICE CREAM SANDWICH KERNELS* section Thanks goes out to Donteventrii for passing out the word on this new Kernel, Please go over and thank him here 
Android version history in the *Reference Library*

Tutorial: get a Logcat by AOKP <thank them for all of their contributions to the Android Community>
Created a *Tutorials* Section Just for members like myself to obtain a better understanding. I do not know it all, but once in a while I will find something online and will share it here and post the credit to the source for this sharing of the tutorial online. 
How to Root Galaxy Vibrant *Tutorial*, How to use Odin for Vibrant, How to install bootloaders for vibrant & How to do a 'Squeaky Clean' install All by Team Passion 
051112

HashTab / MD5 is the coolest thing ever posted here by Moped_Ryder, added to *File Locker Section*
051312

 Learning something about governers - Great reference by dhlalit11 added to the *Reference Library*
I9000 GB Rom Porting Guide by Moped_Ryder, this is not a step for step tutorial, Moped_Ryder has laid the path and gathered the reference, links & knowledge base to assemble this great reference material for anyone with the skill sets and the willingness to learn being able to jump in to pick up some great android experience of creating roms of the I9000 GB port. 
Google Play Updated To Version 3.5.19 by news from David Beren Grab the APK over here at the TmoNews portal, the Unofficial T-mobile Blog added to the *File Locker Section* More info on Features Here
T959-Bigmem Kernel-720p.recording-playback-Adam Download is here Link updated on 051312 & link is credited to mainecrab
051620 

Vibrant unbrickable mode (you can recover from hard brick!!) by doiiido added to the *Reference Library* 
Mobile Tech Videos Every once and a while you score, here is one book mark for ya by samsgun357 added to the *Bookmark Material* section. Note this link was found via this thread here Vibrant unbrickable mode (you can recover from hard brick!!) 
051912

SGS tools by fishman0919, a recognized developer within the Android Community added to *File Locker Section*
052012

First official firmware leak for the Galaxy S III
 [APP] S-Voice and ALL I9300 goodies added to the *File Locker Section*
052212

Latest GAPPS 20120429 Signed added to *File Locker Section*
052312

Latest Update for the *Mac* users Heimdall Suite 1.3.2 (Binaries) added to *File Locker Section*
[GUIDE] Flashing with Heimdall - this is not the latest, but is may point you to the direction. & if anyone finds the latest Heimdall 1.3.2 Guide, drop me a line and I will post it. Added to the *Tutorials* section
[KERNEL][CM9][2/8/12] Icy Glitch V14 - BETA - LiveOC - Voodoo - DIDLE - USBhost - Updated version and link
052912

A list of build.prop tweaks ~ *another* version that may be more of an understanding added to the *Reference Library* by dhlalit11
[TUT] creating update.zip added to *Tutorials* by dhlalit11
 Information about I/O Schedulers added to the *Reference Library* by dhlalit11
Learning something about Governors added to the *Reference Library* by dhlalit11


----------

